# Seafrance Cheap Ferry Ticket



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Have just seen Nuke's add with the good news we are to get a 10% discount on Seafrance prices in 2007

However thought I would share the cheapest ferry price I have ever booked with you all

I booked yesterday a trip to Belgium for a few days to visit Christmas markets, buy choccy n beer etc

Seafrance Dover Calais - out weds 6th Dec 4pm back Sun 10th Dec 10am with >7m Hymer - £45.00

Am I pleased just could not believe the price

We all have no excuse now not to do our Christmas shopping on the continent

Regards to all Wiggy


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

If only the south coast was nearer , instead of a whole days travel


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for reminding us of the discount!! No idea at the moment of WHEN to book for but I wouldn't have remembered!! Great price .. we want it for a lot longer but will go and try once we know date!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> We all have no excuse now not to do our Christmas shopping on the continent
> 
> 
> > One bottle of French wine 4 euro + 60 euro for ferry = 64 euro if you live in Dover. One bottle french wine 4 euro + 60 euro for ferry +100 euro e/w fuel if you live in Southport = 260 euro, it don't make sense to me unless you are going for a trip.
> ...


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

June/July... £43.34 P&O via CC


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> sng wrote: June/July... £43.34 P&O via CC


Graham
What length is your van, what time are you travelling and is that return or each way?
Thanks
Keith S


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

pm on it's way Keith


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Wonder if SeaFrance will back date my MHF discount? :roll: :lol:


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

> sng
> PostPosted: Sun Nov 19, 2006 9:01 am Post subject:
> pm on it's way Keith
> 
> sng can you not tell us all please.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

You've prob seen the thread about advertising when you're away... I was being a bit cautious... and still am :wink: 

6.5m x 3m, 2 adults, 1345hrs out 0935hrs back, early march to late march. Return for £43.34... just wondering what to do with the £60 saved on the tunnel price  

Another couple of bob saved with CC membership :lol:


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

I would love to know where you lot are getting the prices for crossings from, been on to caravan club last week dover/calais return for september crossing-8mtr motorhome 2 adults booking now cheapest:-£160, dover/dunkirk norfolk line £145, tunnel no prices available as of last week., ramagate/ ostend phone end of november for price.
If anyone can let me know where the cheap crossings are hiding, I would really appreciate it.

thanks Russ


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Russ- If it'sd a Sept Ferry you want I'd leave it for a while but keep checking. Have you tried Sea France? A couple of weeks ago the pricers you jsut quoted were the minimum which seemed available but very recently they seemed to have dropped.You have time on your side so as I suggest don't rush to book anything yet


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

russwoo said:


> I would love to know where you lot are getting the prices for crossings from, been on to caravan club last week dover/calais return for september crossing-8mtr motorhome 2 adults booking now cheapest:-£160, dover/dunkirk norfolk line £145, tunnel no prices available as of last week., ramagate/ ostend phone end of november for price.
> If anyone can let me know where the cheap crossings are hiding, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> thanks Russ


Russ, just checked: 1st to 30 Sept.... CC SeaFrance £100 (out 1300 back 1000)

Using Brownhills gold card ref, £90 with SeaFrance, same times as above


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Still think you should get it cheaper than that if you wait awhile


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi russ, just booked today over phone with caravan club.
P& O ferry out march 26th 2007 return june 30th. 2007

price paid for 7.7 motorhome and 2 adults was £50.33

colin.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

They've dsome down even more then-get in there quick Russ. Is cheaper if you stay over there longer :lol:


----------



## 99532 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi just booked with AT. SOUTHHAMPTON to Bilboa 28/1/07 to 18/3/07 price £376 return, looking for winter sun can not make my mind up whether to go to Spain or Portugal any sugestions ??

Regards Ray


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

RAYOW said:


> Hi just booked with AT. SOUTHHAMPTON to Bilboa 28/1/07 to 18/3/07 price £376 return, looking for winter sun can not make my mind up whether to go to Spain or Portugal any sugestions ??
> 
> Regards Ray


hello ray

I hope you dont turn up at Southampton. Its Portsmouth Bilbao.

Motorhomer


----------



## 99532 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi must have had a saga moment ha ha thanks Ray


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

RAYOW said:


> Hi must have had a saga moment ha ha thanks Ray


Plenty of them floating around at the moment.

Motorhomer


----------



## 99532 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi must have had a saga moment ha ha thanks Ray


----------

